# The Future of UK House Prices



## Gordon (11 Aug 2004)

If you are looking for a prediction on the future of UK house prices have a look at the "pessimistic" and "optimistic" graphs shown on the propertyfacts website

[broken link removed]

Which looks more realistic?


----------

